# 90g el natural tank, double or quad t5?



## Aquamom (Mar 11, 2013)

I'm wondering if I should get a double or quad t5 lighting system for my Diana walstad style 90g tank. Someone mentioned a quad would mean I would need to add co2, what does everyone think about that? Should I stick with a double? I definitely want to do low-tech. I don't need any fancy plants but it will be heavily planted...


----------



## GAT (Oct 8, 2011)

I would just buy the two light system for now. 90 Gallon tank has 24 inch height so with a best T5 light system you will get like ~ 50 PAR which is considered medium light. I would buy one dual light system and see how your plants are growing.

please skim over this thread if you have tome http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=184368

what brand are you planning to buy?


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

A double T5HO would be enough for most plants in a 90g.


----------



## Aquamom (Mar 11, 2013)

Thanks! Double it is


----------



## Aquamom (Mar 11, 2013)

GAT said:


> please skim over this thread if you have tome http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=184368
> 
> what brand are you planning to buy?


That thread was waaaay too technical for me! I will take your word for it  Not sure about the brand, whatever I can find online for cheap! I will check out Home Depot too and see if I can't figure out a way to make it look nice since it is in my main living area.


----------



## xriddler (Feb 16, 2012)

get the hagen glo. it will set up at 38 par giving you medium lighting which works for most plants and you will not need CO2 because it is close to low lighting also. The Hagen to me looks nice enough and you probably can get away with not putting a canopy on your tank. I would advise against the coralife fixtures as they have the worst ratings in terms of par for planted tanks.


----------



## Aquamom (Mar 11, 2013)

Thank you! I will look for the hagen glo then. Couldnt find it online but hopefully big als has some stocked


----------

